# Experience flying with Air Asia?



## travel maniac (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a few flights booked with Air Asia during my trip to Hong Kong and Kuala Lumpur. Flying HK to KL and then KL to Phnom Penh with them.  Flying from Siem Reap to KL, and then KL to Kuching with them as well.

I'm not really worried about flying with them, even with the recent developments.  I'm more worried about the baggage allowances, fees, service, timeliness of the flight etc.

So if anyone has had any recent experience, would appreciate their feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## Jimster (Dec 31, 2014)

*air asia*

I have traveled in that area often although I have not flown air asia.  Instead i flew Bangkok Airways, Jetstar and Cebu Pacific among others.  I have checked prices and talked to people flying Air Asia and except for their additonal fees I think people have been satisfied with then.  Definitely watch your luggage allowances.  They will weigh everything before you get on and if you are over you will have to pay.  If you know you are going to be over, many of those airlines allow you to purchase additional luggage allowance in advance for a cheaper rate.  
Make sure you know about the visa for Cambodia and there is an exit fee of about $25.  Also the Cambodians basically use the US dollar for everything except change so I would advise you to take a wad of $1 bills.  I would also suggest a visit to the "Night Market" in Siem Reap.  If you are going to Angkor Wat, I would suggest the three day pass as it is cheaper.

BTW I have found Cebu Pacific cheaper than air asia especially if you can get one of their promo fares.  I flew Cebu to Hong Kong for about $200 cheaper than Philippines airline.  They were also cheaper than Air Asia and frankly not a bad airline.  I have flown them about 10 times.


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 31, 2014)

We flew Air Asia from Bangkok to Phuket as they were much cheaper since they flew out of the old airport in Bangkok. I did not think their luggge allowance was that bad and we had no issues with the flights.

<joan


----------



## travel maniac (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Jimster and Joan


----------



## ValHam (Jan 23, 2015)

We flew Air Asia from Bangkok to K.L. - We also flew Air Asia from K.L. to Bali twice.  I even flew Air Asia to Saigon from Bangkok - I was always happy on Air Asia flights - no complaints -


----------



## travel maniac (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I took several flights and no issues. The price on some segments were cheap!


----------



## PLL (Jun 25, 2015)

Re baggage, you have to pay for baggage online prior to boarding - they have on their website the deadline when you can increase your baggage allowance. If you get to the airport and find that you are overweight, the cost is VERY high.  So it's important you buy adequate baggage allowance.  Because of this, I've paid for more poundage then necessary.  The good thing is they will add all your bags up to come up with a total weight.  So if one bag is over and the other is under, as long as the total is equal to or under what you'd paid for, it's ok.  They might weigh your carry on.  Their carry on allowance is minimal.   I got mine weighed once and and had to move stuff out to my check in luggage.  Fortunately I had space and weight allowance.


----------

